# Which Car???



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

Which car honestly is best for my 16 year old cousin....he has a dilemma between 02-03 Spec-V, 94-01 Integra GSR, 98-01 Prelude SH, 02-03 RSX type-S, or 00 Civic SI.......he's kinda leaning toward the spec-V side but he's worried about the re-sale value.....since i dunno THAT much about the situation i would like to see wat the majority of u think......if u have any other suggestions please comment....thx


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

rsx-s will have a higher resale than the spec, but is more expensive in the first place

all have higher insurance than the spec, ESPECIALLY the lude and teg, OMG insurance is insane on those cars!

everyone has a civic....and they're slow (compared to the other choices)....and they're stolen a lot....and they have high insurance as well


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

so its decided, SPEC V IT IS!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

|2ED-LINE said:


> *Which car honestly is best for my 16 year old cousin....he has a dilemma between 02-03 Spec-V, 94-01 Integra GSR, 98-01 Prelude SH, 02-03 RSX type-S, or 00 Civic SI.......he's kinda leaning toward the spec-V side but he's worried about the re-sale value.....since i dunno THAT much about the situation i would like to see wat the majority of u think......if u have any other suggestions please comment....thx  *



don't get a 16 year old such a quick car to start. Too many 16 year olds get quick cars and speed around like they're pro drivers, and they simply are not.

I thought I was a great driver when I was 16. Now I look back, and I was a fool. I was and still am pretty conservative, too..................but 16 year olds should perfect the art before getting a fast car to do it in.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Which Car???*



chimmike said:


> *don't get a 16 year old such a quick car to start. Too many 16 year olds get quick cars and speed around like they're pro drivers, and they simply are not.
> 
> I thought I was a great driver when I was 16. Now I look back, and I was a fool. I was and still am pretty conservative, too..................but 16 year olds should perfect the art before getting a fast car to do it in. *


true dat....I was an idiot when I was 16, even though I thought I was an excellent driver. Just not enough experience to know that even at 50 in pouring rain with bad tires you can hydroplane and do a 270 off of the freeway and down the embankment. Or not to peel out in parking lots to impress your friends 

Bad things happen to 16 year olds with nice cars...seen it way too many times. A friend of mine's sister got a camaro ss auto when she turned 16, she was driving down the freeway following another friend of mine, he went to change lanes and I guess she didn't want him to so she floored it not knowing how fast it would accelerate. She slammed into the back of him, spun him around, and caused him to flip repeatedly down the freeway and slam into the center divider. Luckily everyone walked away.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

I would pick 2......00 Civic Si...hard to find but good start or Se-r .....should cost about the same or less and will be a newer car


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

id say the specV or the rsx-s. Im really liking the rsx-s


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

16 year old+torque steer+power+fwd nice looking car=TROUBLE!


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

im with chimmike but hey... if you can afford it and dont care... go with the rsx-s... you get whatcha pay for


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

werd


----------



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

so it looks like itz either RSX-S or Spec-V......i kno i drove wild when i was 16 too.....2 years experience =) but i dont wanna get him a crappy car like a geo metro or sumthin....or a domestic.....oh and by the way....how does Celica GTS sound fo him?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think all those cars are WAY too powerful for a 16 year old

why not a 2001 accord or something?

something AUTOMATIC! so he can concentrate on DRIVING !

get him a powerful sporty car and all he's gonna do is show off and be stupid....trust me!


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

hey, i understand teens arnt the best drivers but lets not underestimate us...i'm 17 and i have my dream car in the garage as i'm typing this and i can fully compensate for torque steer. i'm a pretty decent driver but its true that teens have bad luck...people just seem to be attracted to me like a damn magnet...i'm on my third rear bumper. but i'd say get him the Integra or the Civic, cuz learning stick with short gears and 180 ftlbs of torque is not fun! i'm with Mike on this one...start with a auto for a while...i drove an auto Civic Hatch before i got my Spec-V...but its important to see what kind of Kid he is...the risky show off type or the responsible type....like me...i'd never dare to try some of the dumbass stunts my friends do in their rsx's and sports coupes.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

how bout a Golf? or a Corrolla S? forgiving yet still sporty


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Silvspec86 said:


> *how bout a Golf? or a Corrolla S? forgiving yet still sporty *


werd, you can get a GTI turbo in automatic....classy, clean cars, that can be modded to go fast.

corolla S (the new ones) look pretty sharp. I don't know about modability.

well hell, get him the auto SER....that thing is pretty quick for being auto, in itself!


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

|2ED-LINE said:


> *Which car honestly is best for my 16 year old cousin....he has a dilemma between 02-03 Spec-V, 94-01 Integra GSR, 98-01 Prelude SH, 02-03 RSX type-S, or 00 Civic SI.......he's kinda leaning toward the spec-V side but he's worried about the re-sale value.....since i dunno THAT much about the situation i would like to see wat the majority of u think......if u have any other suggestions please comment....thx  *


How can any of those cars be a dilemma for a 16 yr old lol. I was driving a 90 sentra xe from the time I was 16 till just last month. I am now 22. I'm not trying to rain on your cousins parade, but people these days, especially kids and teens need to be humbled, we have so much and we take it all for granted.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Which Car???*



dschrier said:


> *How can any of those cars be a dilemma for a 16 yr old lol. I was driving a 90 sentra xe from the time I was 16 till just last month. I am now 22. I'm not trying to rain on your cousins parade, but people these days, especially kids and teens need to be humbled, we have so much and we take it all for granted. *



i hear what u mean..........shoot, i wouldnt mind having any of those cars, i know ppl who are like 20(my age) and still dont have their own cars(for whatever reason)....i have some friends who drive straight beaters and it doesnt bother them at all. Us ppl with newer better looking cars(not necessarily faster) take this stuff for granted sometimes


----------

